# So, I says to the wife......



## cruzn57 (Mar 8, 2013)

wanna get lucky?

and we all know what she said, so I won't bother ya with my  depression!

raining here,  county is grading the roads ( we live on a dirt road that is 100 ft wide, and graded monthly) so hopefully  with the rain and fresh grading , road will be less dusty and stay hard packed, 
we have 2 wineries  down at the end of the road, so traffic is busy on weekends,( 50 + cars per day) 
were set back from the road 200 ft,  so not to bad,  as far as noise and dust.

rain will squash nascar  practice in Las Vegas today and tomorrow, but hopefully sunday will be ok.
well that is all from the middle of BFE.
have a good day all !


----------



## havasu (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd like to go watch the Nascar event in Vegas.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2013)

havasu said:


> I'd like to go watch the Nascar event in Vegas.



Well, why not go? Life is to short to sit around and wait for things that might not ever happen otherwise.


----------



## havasu (Mar 8, 2013)

Because the rooms will be sold out, the restaurants smell of smoke, and the gambling tables always take my money.


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2013)

^ Sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## havasu (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd rather be at ^ backyard bar...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2013)

havasu said:


> I'd rather be at ^ backyard bar...



You know anyone that has one...


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope not a sole.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2013)

If you build it, they will come...


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 10, 2013)

tell em to stop smoking,  and quit taking your money!

then  crawl back to your car, ( where you will be sleeping)  and nurse your wounds!  LOL

I've been to bunch of nascar races when we lived in NC, but prefer to watch them on  TV now, less crowded, beers cheaper,  no fights with neighbors,  and I can make suggestive  comments to the ladies in the house, ( she ignore me, so were even!)
its called "cheap entertainment"


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 10, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> tell em to stop smoking,  and quit taking your money!
> 
> then  crawl back to your car, ( where you will be sleeping)  and nurse your wounds!  LOL
> 
> ...



Well...what fun is that if you can't at least piss them off once in a while...


----------



## thomask (Mar 11, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> tell em to stop smoking,  and quit taking your money!
> 
> then  crawl back to your car, ( where you will be sleeping)  and nurse your wounds!  LOL
> 
> ...



(As a kid) I grew up about an hour from the "Big One"  and went to many 500s and 24 hour and Firecracker Races.  It was different then.  Five bucks to enter and not a single T shirt stand.  Those days they raced "Stock" cars. Now these are more like the indy cars with full bodies.

(As a retired kid) the Big LCD TV, surround sound, instant replays, cold beverages, warm food and nice leather seating, now that's racing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> well that is all from the middle of BFE.
> have a good day all !



So, hows things in Egypt? The camels doing OK?


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 12, 2013)

had friends visit over the weekend, ( she was a Miss America  contestant)
but is now almost 50, and still very attractive,  over the fantasy s! 
and tomorrow  friend will be here from NY, so have to keep the house clean, and  dogs in line.
can't even fart when they here! 
finally warming up, so I can finish trim paint, and get back working on the 57.
and how is the rest of the free world?


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2013)

I would answer that but I live in CA which is barely part of the free world.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

Or you mean what's left of the free world. Sleeping under the same roof as a Miss America, you one lucky guy!


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 12, 2013)

her hubby was here too ! 
he's CEO of a hospital.
she's  the gracious wife, LOL
actually we sat at the table sat and  sun morning in our robes drinking coffee.
before our respective spouses got up.
she was still good looking WITHOUT makeup!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> can't even fart when they here!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Did they start paying the bills?


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 15, 2013)

but I didn't want to singe her nose hairs!

funny part , I caught her hubby checking out my wifes rack  more than once!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 15, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> but I didn't want to singe her nose hairs!
> 
> funny part , I caught her hubby checking out my wifes rack  more than once!



If he didn't he would have to go in for the gay test...not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 15, 2013)

My take on this is, if they didn't want you to look, they would'nt put it out there...just my 2 cts.:rockin:


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2013)

Thats what I keep telling my buddies when I look at their wives.


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 19, 2013)

wife wanted to go to the Renaissance Faire, told her I dunno, 
but in checking it out, hmmm, maybe its a "TO DO "  thing,
what do you guys think?

pics of typical participant 













































OH.....in for the WIN! 

View attachment ren faire.jpg


----------



## havasu (Mar 19, 2013)

Their big and round, all around!

[ame]http://youtu.be/eN3Vl2kf5KM[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2013)

I like boobs a lot!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 19, 2013)

Try the Renaissance Fair, if you don't like it, you don't have to go back.


uh,   this isn't the last post wins thread, but thats OK.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2013)

I win, Oh wait?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 19, 2013)

Chris said:


> I win, Oh wait?





uh,.....no, you don't.


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 20, 2013)

to see if I could sneak it thru in this  post.
darn!


----------



## havasu (Mar 20, 2013)

we



need


more


booby



pics!


----------

